# Programa para convertir la PC en osciloscopio



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2010)

Otro programa para convertir la PC en osciloscopio, pero con unos *"Chiches extra"*

​
*1)* Oscilloscopio de doble canal, XY, por división de tiempo, de activación.

*2)* Analizador de espectro en amplitud y fase en pantalla, lineal, de registro, líneas, barras, octavas análisis de banda de 1/3, 1/6, 1/9, 1/12, 1/24.

*3)* Generador de forma de onda con "Funciones Personalizadas", Triangular, Cuadrada, Senoidal, Ruido blanco y Generación de pulsos (NO aliasing)

*4)* Medidor de frecuencia (En el tiempo y dominio de la frecuencia), período de una frecuencia con algoritmo de paso por 0.

*5) *Voltimetro: DC, RMS, PaP y tensión media.

*6)* Análicis de filtros (Pasa bajo, pasa alto, pasa banda, rechazo de banda, ranura, "diodo" y eliminación de CC

*7)* Memo (registro de datos) para el análisis y el almacenamiento de series de tiempo, el espectro y la fase de "activación" eventos, posibilidad de guardar en varios formatos y mostrarlos en un visor.

*8)* Software de conversión analógico digital "Verdadero", para la reconstrucción completa de la señal usando el teorema de Nyquist.

*9) *Compensación de frecuencia: Se puede crear o modificar una respuesta en frecuencia a medida y agregarlo al espectro analizador de espectro, agregar ponderación estándar de curvas A, B, C en paralelo con la respuesta a la frecuencia a medida.

*10)* Soporte para la tarjeta de sonido 8/16/24 a través de llamadas a la API.

*11) *Manejo de diversas frecuencias de muestreo, depende de la capacidad de tu tarjeta de sonido.

*12)* Análicis Cepstrum, Transfromada inversa de Fourier del logaritmo de la magnitud de la transformada.

*13)* Correlación cruzada.

*14) *Medición extendida de THD con barrido automático y compenzado.

*15)* Medidor ZRLC con alcance Vectorial, barrido automático en tiempo y frecuencia para medición automática.

*Análisis estadístico:*



*Generador de formas de onda:*



*Frecuencímetro:*



*Análisis de Filtros:*



*Voltímetro:*



*Medidor ZRLC:*

​
*Pagina del autor*

*Descargas*


----------



## xvladx (Ene 10, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo, me gusto mucho este soft para experimentar. Me gustaria que me digascomo se utiliza.Como le ingreso a la PC las señales a visualizar o medir?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 10, 2011)

xvladx dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo, me gusto mucho este soft para experimentar. Me gustaria que me digascomo se utiliza.Como le ingreso a la PC las señales a visualizar o medir?
> 
> gracias de nuevo



en algún otro osciloscopio lo que se hace es aprovechar la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido. CUIDADO CON EL NIVEL DE LA SEÑAL. Supongo que en este igual.


----------



## walter leonardo (Jul 4, 2013)

Quiero hacer mi aporte con este circuito hecho en CircuitMaker y tambien el PCB de la cara frontal y trasera(para metodo de planchado) hecho con el TraxMaker.

Pregunta: Si enves de usar el integrado LM358N uso el TL072, mejoraria en la precision de la medicion?
              Se puede cambiar de integrado?


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 4, 2013)

disculpen pero como es su funcionamiento o como esta la configuracion e instacion con la pc? o que aparatos aparte se tendria que conseguir?


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 5, 2013)

amigaso walter leonardo............esa parte del circuito no es..........aqui tiene el articulo completo........ y son mas de una plaqueta.......pero es valida su intencion aca una imagen del circuito (esta en dos partes )... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 en el .zip  esta el articulo completo mas placas y esta en varias partes para poderlo subir..descompriman en una carpeta los cuatro archivos..... y luego hacen doble click al primero........ se vuelven a juntar


----------



## walter leonardo (Jul 6, 2013)

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigaso walter leonardo............esa parte del circuito no es..........aqui tiene el articulo completo........ y son mas de una plaqueta.......pero es valida su intencion aca una imagen del circuito (esta en dos partes )... http://www.sillanumsoft.org/images/circuito1.gif http://www.sillanumsoft.org/images/circuito2.gif en el .zip  esta el articulo completo mas placas y esta en varias partes para poderlo subir..descompriman en una carpeta los cuatro archivos..... y luego hacen doble click al primero........ se vuelven a juntar



Ese circuito es otra opcion que tambien se puede hacer, pero el mio si es valido y funciona. Ya lo comprobe.
Incluso el esquema original es mucho mas sencillo que el mio.


----------

